# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How Large a School?



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Also setting up a 46 gal bowfront. I want to have the largest school of little fish possible of say, neons or rasbora, etc. but don't know how many I should buy. Also thinking I want a pair of angels and a couple cleaner guys. 

So--for this tank, how many in a school?

Figs


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

Also setting up a 46 gal bowfront. I want to have the largest school of little fish possible of say, neons or rasbora, etc. but don't know how many I should buy. Also thinking I want a pair of angels and a couple cleaner guys. 

So--for this tank, how many in a school?

Figs


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i will throw out a guess of 50 neons or 40 rasbora, which seem a tad bit bigger.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess it'll depend on how many cleaner guys you get, and also, I'm not sure of the impact of the angels (I think they count as way more than "2" fish). I've currently got 50-60 total fish in my 46g bf. All pretty small in size. My tank is very heavily planted and my maintenance routine is fairly consistent.

I'm no fish expert, but the fellas in the tank seem pretty healthy and content.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

You don't want to keep Neon's with Angles unless you want to use them a fish food. Rasbora Hets will school up nicely with Angles. I use to keep some. I favorite is Rummy Nose Tetras. I think their he best schooling fish. Which ever you chose you should be able to have 25 and 2 angles if their a matting pair.

Hawk


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

In that small of a tank I would say no more than 15-20 neons or cardinals, no more. And if you want angels, forget it unless you want your neons eaten. Cardinals get big enough that they will probably be fine as long as they are fully grown before the angels


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I could easily recommend 40-50 rasboras or cardinals for a 46. Right now, I am pushing about 100 rasboras and some other fish in my 46 bow. I have had better schooling with my 120 gallon that has about 100 cardinals and 60 rummynose instead of my rasboras.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that's a lot of stinking fish? do you own a pet store?


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

> quote:Originally posted by russell:
> that's a lot of stinking fish? do you own a pet store?


I am assuming you are referring to my last post. No, I do not own a pet store. But the stores that I shop usually offer good discounts (50% off) when you purchase in large quantities. I simply like large schools of fish. For example, my 120 has 100 cardinals, 60-70 rummies and 40 red base - and that is just the tetras.


----------



## gparr (Mar 18, 2005)

I will have to AGREE big big D. Years ago when I was running a "somewhat" planted 125g tank, I had 6 Discus, 100 cardinal tetras, 50 head and tail lights, 50 penguin tetras.

I am getting ready to set up a "real" planted 120g tank with Discus (to added later) of which will have no less than 100 cardinal tetras. I, too shop at a LFS that will discount HUGE off of the normal $1.99 each cost. To be honest, I will get them for $.75 each. He still makes a profit and I get a price break.

I just have some more learning from forums like this to do it right!!!

Gordon


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that is cool that you can get them at discount. i have never had a tank big enough to worry about that







i would love to see a school of 140 or so fish.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I would be more careful in making, possibly assuming, the comment that the discus will definitely pick on the cardinals or other smaller fish. Given your tank size, provided it is very large(let's say 100 gal), with ample planting and lots of hiding places, having a large school of tetras with angels is not only possible; it is sensible. It's all about balance. Sure, the bigger fish will always go after the smaller if given the chance, but remember they are only doing this out of feeding instinct. They will not be picking on the tetras all day long; 24-7. It's the same concept as having those feeder fish in a turtle tank or other reptile tanks. The turtles, for instance, will not go chasing after the fish until the last one is gone. They will feed only when they need to.

I don't know if having 50+tetras in a 46-gal is pushing or not; I guess it is better to learn from your own experience. But it is always a good habit to start in smaller quantities; perhaps 10 or 20 at the beginning. Then, if you feel the tank still looks empty you can add more in 5 or 10 increments. Having said all these, it will only be natural for you to show us your tank pictures when you get the tetras


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, the comments above make me feel better about 50+ fish in my 46g







. Thanks!!

Oh, and I once worked with the lfs to order me 50+ cardinals. He stated he'd give them to me for under $1 apiece. After the lfs sent them back 3 times, the fish dealer just gave him the bag. And, he passed them onto me for $10! Unfortunately, there were other issues with my tank at the time, and as the stock was very weak (as my lfs suspected) only a couple of them are still with me.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

My experience with small schooling fish like Rummy nose and Hets are they will school better with some large fish in the same tank. With Neons I find that as they get older they stop schooling if they feel safe but having some large fish will keep them schooled up. I really like the look of a very large school of fish. I only have 14 rummy's in my 75gal now but I was thinking about adding another 20.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hey bss, congrats on tank of the month at plantedtank


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

> quote:Originally posted by russell:
> hey bss, congrats on tank of the month at plantedtank


Thanks. It was a pleasant surprise!


----------

